# Brambleberry Bases



## nc.marula (Jan 25, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone thought of Brambleberry's bases. I'm in Canada and have been lucky enough to live close to the border. I decided to make the drive down to Bellingham and try out Otion. I bought 10lbs each of clear and white, 3 lbs shea butter and 3lbs goat milk. I tried it out in a few different bars and I'm unsure of the quality? I didn't do anything different in terms of adding fragrance oils or any other kind of oil and they seemed to feel oily to me? And I even had a few bubble pockets where full drops of fragrance oil floated to the surface while they were setting. And I find their bases to be really bubbly when mixing in colourant and FO. Anybody else have these problems? Is it just a case of me not mixing enough before pouring?


----------



## ChristinaTate (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi! While I'm not lucky enough to drive there (I envy you!) I have used only their bases so far from Brambleberry.com . I really don't have anything to compare to but:
I never had a problem with fragrance oil forming at the top. I've used their Low sweat, goat's milk, clear, white, shea butter and olive oil and haven't had any problems with any of them. I do tend to mix a lot to make sure fragrance oil is mixed in good and it does get a little bubbly, but that may  be from mixing too much with a spoon. I just spray with alcohol after I pour it in my mold and my soaps look fine (I think anyway! ) . I don't find any oily feeling when using them. If you are having problems with mica clumping/fragrance oils , you can add the fragrance oil into a separate glass and put the mica into that, stir it and then add that to the melted base. That seemed to help me with any clumping type issues. Other then that, I can't think of any problems.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 26, 2011)

While I haven't tried their bases (obviously...) I know that when we use ours, we add the fragrance or EO when the base has started to cool. A good way to gauge is pouring the melted base in a Pyrex cup: when it's cooled enough that you can hold it in the palm of your hand, that's when you can all your fragrance or EO.
Do make sure you blend well.
Hope it helps!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 26, 2011)

Theirs are the only bases that I use. I have alcohol spray handy to tame the bubbles and I add the fragrance right before pour. Make sure that you stir the fragrance in well. Spritz with alcohol to get rid of bubbles.


----------



## pops1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am another Brambleberries user,tried heaps of others but always come back to them.
I have used their Low Sweat base both clear and opaque,goatsmilk,shea,oatmeal(which l love) ,ordinary clear & opaque and shaving and really had no problems with any of them.


----------



## jgkiefer (Sep 26, 2011)

They buy their soap bases from SFIC - you can read about the bases from the manufacturer here:
http://www.sficcorp.com/products/melt-pour-home


----------



## Cirafly24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Brambleberry is the only MP base I use. I love it. I've never had any problem with bubbles as long after spritzing with alcohol.


----------

